# Do action after portmaster upgrade/install



## R1_Bzh (May 15, 2016)

Hi

There is a way to force reinstall/update some ports after an other port upgrade?

Example:

My graphics/rubygem-rmagick is up to date BUT graphics/ImageMagick-nox11 have a new version.

If I `portmaster -da`, ImageMagick will update fine but rmagick don't (no new version).
The problem below can occur:


```
Gem Load Error is: This installation of RMagick was configured with ImageMagick 6.9.3 but ImageMagick 6.9.4-1 is in use
```

Same problem with graphics/png and graphics/php56-gd.

I just want to force the re-install of graphics/rubygem-rmagick if ImageMagick is updated.

Any ideas?


----------



## ljboiler (May 15, 2016)

Perhaps the `-r` option of `portmaster` is what you are looking for.


----------



## PacketMan (May 18, 2016)

You could also consider the use of ports-mgmt/synth to help manage your system.


----------



## vejnovic (May 18, 2016)

For me this work:
`gem uninstall rmagick`
`gem install rmagick`


----------

